# Jasmine



## cvalda (Apr 24, 2008)

As most of you know, I have pet rats. Some of the little girls snuck out of their cage and into the boys' cage a few weeks ago. Naughty little girls! Now one of them, Jasmine, is pregnant and due like NOW. She is so fat, she's going to burst if she doesn't have her babies soon! I am really excited for her, even though we really didn't want any breeding going on, and I doubt I can keep all the babies 'cause I have so many rats already! But we'll see what happens!

Here's a picture I took of Jasmine this morning!






Wish us luck!


----------



## Itort (Apr 24, 2008)

Ya, she's pregos and soon.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see a pic of the little babies!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 24, 2008)

can you video tape the birthing of the babies and post it on youtube? and then link us to that?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats Kelly on your soon to arrive pinkies. Can't wait for pics.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 24, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> can you video tape the birthing of the babies and post it on youtube? and then link us to that?



I'll try, but no promises! If she seems bothered or goes into one of the dark boxes, or does it at midnight (LOL), then it won't work! I'll let ya know!!!!!!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 26, 2008)

We were at a Reptile Show this morning, and when we got home (around noon) I could hear little squeaks in the shoebox that Jasmine nested in last night! She hasn't come out of the box yet, so I haven't seen the babies yet... dunno if she's done giving birth or what! She chose a nesting spot where i can not possibly see in without totally lifting the box out. So I'll be patient and give her time!!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 26, 2008)

Exciting....keep us posted!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 26, 2008)

She came out for a snack and I took a peek and she's got twelve little beans!

I'm such a worry wart, I hope they will thrive, but I worry that anything I do will cause something bad to happen !LOL! 

Wish us luck!


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 26, 2008)

You have the wishes of all of us here. Though I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll need them. They are precious. An even dozen  Yeah.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy cow Kelly! I didn't realize they had so many. Good Luck! They are sweet.


----------



## cvalda (May 5, 2008)

Babies are NINE DAYS OLD now, and so far all twelve have survived! Today is the first day I could really tell what colors they are... looks like eight beige babies (like momma Jasmine) and four white babies.

Here's the whole group (I swear, there ARE twelve in that dog pile!):





And three of the babies (two beige and one white):


----------



## Crazy1 (May 6, 2008)

Kelly, Kelly, Kelly, they are soooooooo cute.


----------



## Jentortmom (May 6, 2008)

They are soooo adorable congrats on your babies..


----------



## terryo (May 7, 2008)

Wow! so cute. You are a grandma now..If you keep posting pictures, we can watch them grow...please.


----------



## Dreamer (May 7, 2008)

Oooooh so cute! Wish I could have a rat but hubby just cant' grasp that idea.LOL
Hes so good about all the torts, geckos, & beardy..guess I best not push my luck.


----------



## pealow (May 8, 2008)

Congrats are in order!!!!! Is that a large litter or just normal????

Paula


----------



## cvalda (May 8, 2008)

Paula, It's an average sized litter! What is amazing is that all of them have survived, especially with momma being so young (3 months old now) and tiny!

Terryo, check out my rat blog: http://arataday.blogspot.com I have pictures taken EVERY day of them there! But here's today's pictures for you, anyway:

12 days old now, and it's looking like there are only three females in the group...
Three girls:





Three white boys:





Six beige boys:





All twelve:


----------



## Crazy1 (May 8, 2008)

They get cuter every day Kelly.


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2008)

I LOVE these little "beanie babies"!! I can't wait to see what they are going to look like.


----------



## Dreamer (May 8, 2008)

They look so sleek & healthy. Makes me wanna rub one on my cheek.Lol


----------



## ZippyButter (May 9, 2008)

Are you going to put the males and females seperately when time comes? Otherwise, you will have lot more beans to count, LOL. Great job! And thanks for sharing your precious pics.


----------



## cvalda (May 10, 2008)

Oh definately! I will seperate at 5 weeks, or just before, depending on how the boys are acting!


----------



## cvalda (Sep 15, 2008)

ooooo had to search for a bean thread to post new pics!

Here is a picture of the baby girl I kept, Jubilee (far left) with momma Jasmine, and three of their four cagemates - Tatyana, Arwen & Daisy.






And here is the biggest of the three boys that I kept; this is Jumbo-Tron - 4 1/2 months old and not done growing, but huge!


----------



## terryo (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG! He is the biggest rat I ever saw. How much bigger will he get. I can't imagine. I love the white one with the little black on his both ears, and on his nose. He looks like my old English Bull Terrier, Blue. I missed these "rat stories". Thanks for posting.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kelly thanks for the pics. they are gorgeous. Boy Tron is a big, big boy.


----------

